
Tesla sheds almost $US2b after Elon Musk's 'pedo' attack on British diver - testrun
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-17/tesla-sheds-almost-2b-abuse-cave-diver-wall-street-mixed-banks/10002108
======
vanattab
I am in no way defending Musk's absolutely disgusting comment but tesla stock
jumps and falls 2/3% all the time, I am not sure how much you can attribute to
the comment. There are plenty of problems with the model 3 ramp up to explain
the drop.

~~~
dekhn
A lot of financial news implies causation when there isn't any. "Blah was up
today on news that blah-de-blah".

